# My entry for March



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

First photo contest entry


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, what a great pic! So cute! And wow, he looks so much bigger!  How big is he now?


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks!! He is about 2 inches now! Almost doubled in size!!! I saw a picture of your little girl on a different thread and didn't realize how much marble she has! Has she changed since you got her? I know marbles change color through out their lifetime, that is going to be fun to watch!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, what a cutie! 2 whooole inches long! Haha, he is so gorgeous, I loooove his face in your avatar! I know that was when he was a baby, but still!  And when I first saw her in her cup, she only had a little bit of marbling behind her head, like a few speckles on the front half of her body. Now, on both sides (one side more than the other though) she is lined with little dark blue marble specks on most of her scales! And I havn't even had her 3 weeks, but I saw her first the 15 of febuary... but yeah, it's been a huge color change already! Also, her main fins are getting more shoots of blue and red.  So pretty! I'm glad you like her!


----------

